# XD Thumb Safety For 2008



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

Just checked the Springfield site, and there it was. Thumb Safety for 2008. I'd heard and read that they may be coming out for police ect. I know a lot of people were really worried about the safety features on the XD, but I didn't think they would add a thumb safety. Not that I'm against safeteys, I just never really had a problem with the XD safety features myself. Hopefully it will help those who did not buy them because they were worried about the safety aspect, change their minds and get them. I think they are fantastic pistols, and would like to see more of them being purchased and purchase a few more for myself.:mrgreen: But not with safeteys.

Just thought I'd pass it on for those that hadn't seen it.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Gahhhhhhhhhh! Why, God why? Glocks have been successful for years without a thumb safety, why would it be any different for the XD? Gotta be some political reasoning. 

Looks like my idea of getting an XD SC as a new CCW gun so I'm using the exact same platform as my other gun has just gone down the crapper. :smt076


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

you could always buy used, or buy now before all the stores and dealers have the new ones.

*EDIT - I just took a look at the 2008 XD catalog, and it says some stuff about the safety being for LEOs, but it doesn't say if it will or will not be sold to the public. And it looks like only the 4" Service 45ACP is getting it. I guess I jumped the gun on that one guys. Sorry. But here is a link. Lots of new cool looking bitones.

https://www.springfield-armory.com/d...=XDcatalog.pdf


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

If this is a, "added" feature then I'll stick with Glock.


----------



## rufusdog88 (Jan 12, 2008)

The way I understood it was for LEO and Milatary and that at best it would be an option for the rest of us. If it's a choice thing then I don't see anything wrong with it..just don't choose it.


----------



## DTrain (Jan 25, 2008)

The catalog states:

LAW ENFORCEMENT AGENCIES REQUIRING AN
AMBIDEXTROU S THUMB SAFETY CAN NOW HOLD 14 ROUN DS OF 45ACP
COMFORTABLY IN THEIR HAND

They were probably missing out a market segment so they made it an avialable on this one particular gun.


----------



## XD_Hokie (Dec 29, 2007)

WOW [email protected]#$%^&* Hope it is optional or I will have to complete my XD collection pretty quick and that means some extended credit.

:smt076


----------



## dallaswood43 (Jan 13, 2008)

*i saw that too*

looks like it is a limited option though. i wouldn't mind it to be honest. i know a lot of people take a manual safety as a slap in the face to their unquestionable firearms capability (sarcasm intended) but i don't know why it's such a big issue for some people. especially if you can deactivate it with a flick of the thumb.

pauses...waiting for "well in the heat of the moment..." arguments.


----------



## SemoShooter (Jul 5, 2007)

I would prefer it with a thumb safety. Those that don't think it's necessary don't have to utilize it.


----------



## myxd45 (Jan 18, 2008)

*this tread has been posted already by me and others*

who cares move on,its stupid anyways and if you need a saftey maybe you shouldnt buy any ?---think about it !:smt076:smt022:buttkick:


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Eh, with as many models and combinations they have of this gun now, hopefully the thumb safety will just be adding to the list of options and the non-thumb safety models will remain.. I can't imagine them taking massive risk by adding it to all their models.

M&P's and 24/7's also do this I think in their LE or tactical models but offer non-thumb-safety "for the restivus" :anim_lol: Sorry.. I loved Seinfeld.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

myxd45 said:


> who cares move on,its stupid anyways and if you need a saftey maybe you shouldnt buy any ?---think about it !:smt076:smt022:buttkick:


Nice attitude.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

It's apparently just an LE option at this time. I don't know why anyone would complain about *more* options being available for the guns they like. I wouldn't buy an XD or a Glock with a safety lever, but I bet a lot of cops - who carry their guns openly and exposed to the prying hands of bad guys - would like to have one. It's obviously not necessary for the XD's mechanical design to be safe, but from a weapon retention point of view it makes some sense.

I am generally suspicious of "add on" parts like this, that weren't part of the original design, especially when the original design is a good one like the XD.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> .... especially when the original design is a good one like the XD.


He's coming over to the XD side. First step is admitting it's a good design. Next is ownership. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Good doesn't mean great. :mrgreen:


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeesh, some of you need to try the decaf'. Who cares if there is an option for a manual safety on some models? Some people, like me, prefer some sort of manual safety.

Granted, I have an XD and am not even thinking about trading it for one of these new ones, but if the option was available I probably would have opted for it at the time.


----------



## devilslayer (Mar 11, 2007)

you guys need to face it..most gun companys are going to put thunb saftys and maybe locks on thier guns.....not because they bowed to the anti-gunners but because theres a market for it .alot of LE agencys require it and alot of civies want it too..cant blame them for wanting to fill in a market.i bet the thumb saftey will bring them milions


----------



## Stang281 (Feb 8, 2008)

I contacted Springfield Armory regarding this. They told me that the thumb safety is on the 4" service model, and they will begin shipping out in March. I just asked if they are going to include it on other models, haven't received a reply yet (it was after 5 though).

I hope that it will be offered on the 4" .45 ACP compact model.

I see nothing wrong with an extra safety.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

If it's on there couldn't you just not use it if you didn't want to? And when you're at home and take the gun out of its holster, flip the safety on? I personally wouldn't carry with a manual safety engaged, but there are other times I wouldn't mind having it.


----------



## sidaemon (Feb 17, 2008)

Can't say I blame them for adding the safety as an OPTION. Admitadely, for me, I would skip out on the option, a grip safety and trigger safety are more than enough for me, but for my wife if she like the new XD I buy, I'll probably go with the model that has the safety just because she is so new to the handgun market.

That extra half second delay isn't likely to cost her her life in a deadly situation but it may save her from putting a round into her foot in an IDPA comp....

This is about giving the consumer options. They don't have to give the grip safety, Glock gets away with skipping it, but I have to say that after watching a guy at a competition skim his leg while putting away a glock that got caught in his shirt, I have leaned toward the grip safety, what does it hurt?


----------



## myxd45 (Jan 18, 2008)

I agree ,but every second counts when its life or death, your choice and life !


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Safety is between the ears, not between the hands. If someone *needs* a thumb safety to keep from shooting themselves or someone else, they have no business carrying a gun for defense or in a competition.

And if someone is so poorly trained that flicking off a thumb safety takes a half-second, they need a lot more training and practice. If they are that poorly trained, they will likely forget to deactivate the safety under stress, anyway.

The thumb safety makes sense from the standpoint of weapon retention, but not from the standpoint of gunhandling on the XD. An ND is the fault of the shooter, whether with an XD, Glock, or whatever. Rule Three pretty much has this covered.


----------



## myxd45 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hoah


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

I think it is a great idea. the department I was looking at working for after getting out (Army MP) said they would go with the XD45 but their chief told them any pistol they went with would have to have a manual safety (grip safety not included), so there you go, I have an XD45 Service model already (robar NP3d, tru glo night sights, stipple frame), great pistol! Now a great pistol that hopefully more departments will allow.


----------



## Stang281 (Feb 8, 2008)

"Currently there are only two models that are offered with the Thumb Safety. XD9661HCSP06 4” Service model 45ACP with thumb safety and XD9664HCSP06 5” Tactical 45ACP with thumb safety."

"The XD’s with thumb safeties will be additional models in the XD line. So you will be able to purchase them with or without. For now the only models that will be available with the Thumb Safety will be the 4” 45- XD9661HCSP06 and the 5” 45 XD9664HCSP06."

Straight from Springfield Armory.


----------



## myxd45 (Jan 18, 2008)

thanks for the intel


----------

